# Spell Checker



## pacodemountainside (May 21, 2015)

I though one used to be able to click on  ABC  above and it was a spell checker.

Anyway,  I know there used to be a spell checker and wonder what happened to it?


----------



## Makai Guy (May 22, 2015)

pacodemountainside said:


> I though one used to be able to click on  ABC  above and it was a spell checker.
> 
> Anyway,  I know there used to be a spell checker and wonder what happened to it?



That was an Internet Explorer only thing that was incorporated into vBulletin a long time ago.  It's so long since I've used IE I don't even know if it's still there in this vBulletin version.  I'd guess if you used to see it and now you don't you probably switched from IE as your browser to something else.

Here's an old post about this whole thing: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1420460&postcount=6


----------



## dioxide45 (May 25, 2015)

I use Google Chrome and any misspelled words show up with a red underline in any text boxes. This is the built in spell checker in Chrome.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 25, 2015)

I use the Firefox Browser. Misspelled words get underlined with a red squiggly line.  Right Click on the underlined word - a menu pops up with several choices for the correct spelling of your intended word.


Richard


----------

